
Sellers are sending Amazon items to strangers to hack verified reviews. - stratelogical
https://www.thedailybeast.com/someone-is-sending-amazon-sex-toys-to-strangers-amazon-has-no-idea-how-to-stop-it
======
rando444
Honestly I think the bigger story is Amazon's inability to handle the problem
appropriately. For a company that has such a stellar reputation for customer
service, they really bungled this about as badly as they could.

~~~
stratelogical
Yes, agree that it could’ve been better. I think CS should always flag any
conversation that involves the police and get supervisors and senior CS staff
involved.

